# Astra 357 Revolver Parts



## cruizingwith4 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey I am new to the forum and what I have seen looks pretty good. Now here is what I need. I have an old Astra 357 Magnum revolver with the 8 1/2 inch barrel. I have been trying to find a hammer or this pistol due to a piece being broke on mine. Does anyone out there know where I can find parts for this gun.

Thanks Bennie


----------

